# living in midrand



## truth (Jul 18, 2008)

hi all,

we 2 adults & 1 child from india, plan to move to midrand, say for a yr or so. How is the living in midrand? is it safe for a family? how r schools their? which is the main language of communication & who r dominant residents of midrand & surrounding areas? what would be the percentage of white collored population there? these a very important qtns for me. somebody please reply & help.

Thanks & God bless!!!

Bani


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

truth said:


> hi all,
> 
> we 2 adults & 1 child from india, plan to move to midrand, say for a yr or so. How is the living in midrand? is it safe for a family? how r schools their? which is the main language of communication & who r dominant residents of midrand & surrounding areas? what would be the percentage of white collored population there? these a very important qtns for me. somebody please reply & help.
> 
> ...


Hi There!!!

Midrand is quite cheap place.. u can save alot in renting flat there.... It is not that big place like Sandton... I guess thev have one News cafe... As far as i can remember.. but dont worry u can travel to Santon, Thast not to far.. over weekend.. for movies extra...

My girlfriend was used to travel from Midrand to sandton... as her office was there....

Abt safety.. where ever you go crime follows u... Same Like MTN network!! hahahahahaha.. 
But thast not big issue.. if u take care.. u can avoid.. 

as i stayed in JHB for 2 years and never face any such situation...
And i was like party animal.. so u can understand.. what time i was travelling in that city....

though i came back to india last year.. so thing might have changed my now...

Good wishes for ur move...

Cheers
A


----------



## truth (Jul 18, 2008)

Anu, thanks for ur info. 
Well, i am actually scared more than worried as i read many treads related to high crime level in overall SA. Things like armed robbary, hijacking, house breaking, car stealing which seems to be very common there. midrand too experiences it, i read. hence....not sure how will it be......anyways, thanks once again.

Truth


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

truth said:


> Anu, thanks for ur info.
> Well, i am actually scared more than worried as i read many treads related to high crime level in overall SA. Things like armed robbary, hijacking, house breaking, car stealing which seems to be very common there. midrand too experiences it, i read. hence....not sure how will it be......anyways, thanks once again.
> 
> Truth


Well i'll say.. i never faced anysuch things when i was theer for 2 years.. and i used to travel alot in night to parties....

the only thing is u need to be careful and avoid dangerous areas... Dont go to places where crime happens alot... I was in Sandton that is quite safe place.. compare to other places in JHB....

Midrand to is quite safe... So many expats live there....


----------

